# "It'll last"



## 1018 (Mar 13, 2008)

This is an area of a large commercial roof, directly above are two air conditioning units and roofing debris. Directly below, a cafeteria/break room.


The 4x4 is resting directly on the joists... I almost sh** myself when I saw that :no:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

WTF, looks like a couple of buildings i repaired after a tree fell through them


----------



## Higgs (Sep 9, 2007)

wow


----------



## 1018 (Mar 13, 2008)

genecarp said:


> WTF, looks like a couple of buildings i repaired after a tree fell through them



Those usually look cooler, this was just plain stupidity. The owner wanted to wait to get it repaired rolleyes, but somebody eventually talked him into getting a steel I-Beam thrown in there.


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a "Tennessee Special" to me :laughing:


----------



## nj handyman (Dec 10, 2007)

besides the point load issue, how would you go about repairing this considering the ac units on top of the roof?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I think it was a wonderful way of creating an additional sump to the roof drain.

Think of all the money he saved on a tapered insulation system.

Ed


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

SLUMLORD?:w00t:


----------



## 1018 (Mar 13, 2008)

nj handyman said:


> besides the point load issue, how would you go about repairing this considering the ac units on top of the roof?



I think the company removed them. From what I saw they would have to be removed, there was no way to safely jack that up with all that weight on top (which they did). I believe they were inactive, but the owner was to cheap to pay for their removal.


My thoughts were to rip up the tar roof and replace the 2x lumber also, as it was nearly rotted through also. But hey, what do I know? arty:


----------



## VMFehr (Feb 7, 2009)

That picture makes me nervous and i'm not the one standing there with the camera.....


----------



## trav007 (Jan 25, 2008)

what made them wait so long to call in for a repair?


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

what made them wait so long to call in for a repair? 
__________________


Leaking water hadn't made its way to the cafeteria yet. :whistling


----------



## seifconst (Oct 14, 2008)

> Leaking water hadn't made its way to the cafeteria yet. :whistling


And why would you want to fix this? Do you know how many blue tarps you can buy for the the cost of this repair? :laughing:


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

The area had failed in this area because of the weight and bad framing.

A roofer has come and installed a drain in this area and has supported it.

The drain has leaked and the roofer or someone has put up a tarp to hold the water.

Good stuff...


----------

